# Video- Shooting Cutoff Bolts



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got a package of 1/2" x 8" galvanized steel bolts today and cut a few 5/8" long pieces off of them to use for ammo. This isn't my idea and has been covered extensively but I can't recall ever seeing a video about it and it's the first time I've ever tried these, so here you go:






I love them! They fly great, hit hard and do a ton of damage. Buying more at a time (I got a pack of three) or looking for a better deal on different lengths would probably bring the cost down but I was just experimenting and didn't want to get too deep into an unproven concept.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good video, MJ. Glad you tried them and glad you liked them. Those things really do a lot of damage, and they are just the thing for hunting. As you showed very well, they fly really straight and sit easily in a normal target pouch.

For a less expensive alternative, you should try some rebar ... it is really cheap. I am sure you can get it in 1/2 inch in just about any building supply store. A steel cutting chop saw would work very well. You could try heavy bolt cutters, but I find it takes a lot of muscle to cut rebar with bolt cutters.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cut a card with one. Now that would be impressive! Do it.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Over here screw rod comes in (atleast) 2 grades: "4.6" and "8.8"

The 4.6 is the softer (400 Mpa UTS and 60% yield / 240 Mpa) so it should be possible to use bolt cutters on this

And the 8.8 is (800 Mpa UTS and 80% yield / 640 Mpa) this generally needs to be cut by a saw.

Just be careful if you want to use bolt cutters and if in doubt try to ask.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I would think threaded rod would work just as well and be way less expensive. Like Crac said, you should be able to use bolt cutters on the softer stuff. Make a few dozen of those and you'll have had quite a workout, haha.

Nice vid, though. I do wonder how they would work on cards.....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I use 1/2-inch rebar. It's cheap and available at Home Depot. I use a cheap angle grinder to cut them. Nice vid, MJ. :king:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> I would think threaded rod would work just as well and be way less expensive.


It's not, at least in the quantities I wanted to buy. 1ft of all-thread was roughly $2 and 18" of bolts was the same cost. In longer and more expensive lengths I'm sure you're right.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Cutting lengths of metal stock, a metal band saw or rarer, home-type use power hacksaw would be more easier way to cut them in mass production style, but of course, more monetary cash investment and more pieces of equipment to fill one's already crowded garage or basement


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here you go, guys. No complete cuts but pretty reliable hits for such gnarly ammo.

For the record: I know I picked up the wrong card at the end of the first vid. I picked up the card I should have (the 2 of clubs) at the end of the second vid.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah ... that is scary formidable ammo ! Surprising to me accuracy (for not being round) at those distances.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Yeah ... that is scary formidable ammo ! Surprising to me accuracy (for not being round) at those distances.


In my experience, cylindrical ammo is just as accurate as round ball at slingshot velocities and ranges.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Funny, I was watching Beanflip's contest vids this morning and wondering if using bigger ammo like this would increase the chances of a hit. . . How would one go about testing this theory?


----------

